
The Architecture of Algolia’s Distributed Search Network (2015) - sciurus
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/3/9/the-architecture-of-algolias-distributed-search-network.html
======
merb
What I found really misleading is the section about master-master. Especially
this one:

> This architecture is too risky for a service company. > All it takes is for
> the master to be down, which will > happen, and clients will start having
> indexing errors.

Actually having a single master has benefits and you should never consider a
multi-master setup if you don't need to scale writes. It's way easier to
handle that, than to handle split brain and other stuff, especially on inter
region connections. Keeping a queue in front of the database, etc pp. As said
only if you really need write scalability, you should use a master-master
approach. Else your problems could be way worse than just "master" is offline.

